# Alternative route back from Garda



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

I have so many routes to and from Garda I am losing the plot, but this was the latest.....

From Lake Garda, head for Brescia and the SS11. Passing Brescia, stick on the SS11 until the Autostrada junction with Rovalto. Join the A4 here until the turning for Monza and the North Ringroad. The ringroad is like "Dunkerque with tickets" and is formally known as the A52. Stick on this road and join the SS35 dual carriage way, heading for Como. The dual carriageway turns into a fairly decent single carriageway, and then you can either continue to Como and pick up signs for Switzerland or, join the motorway at Fino Mornasco (Italy) and head for the Swiss border via the motorway. 

Transit Switzerland via Lake Lugano, St Gotthard Tunnel and Lucerne, heading for the Swiss/French border at Basle/Mulhouse. Crack on towards Strasbourg and then (as usual) the Municipal Camping at Obernai. From Obernai to Molsheim and Saverne. Stick on the D1004/N4 through Saverne and over the Coline de Saverne - 410 metres. Then head for Phalsbourg on the N4 and Metz on the D955 - another part of the 955 is now dual carriageway. From Metz, stay toll free by heading for Luxembourg and into Belgium. Follow signs for Brussels and the ring road, leading to signs for Ostend and then Calais. The drawback here is the Brussels ring road is pandemonia resembling a bun fight at the OK Coral on pension day.

Easy peasy lemon squeazy, and you avoid the A25 in the Lille area. This motorway I think is the bumpiest in Europe. 

The mileage is running via Brussels rather than Charleroi is about 6 miles further, but not really a factor because the extra miles do get rid of the dreaded crockery breaking A25 in France. 

Your toll bill for this 750 mile journey is about 5 euro, plus the Swiss vignette. This compares with about a 45 euro toll fee if running via Reims - more for TAG axle stuff. 

Russell


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Russell. So you could do that route in reverse, then the route to Croatia/Slovenia eastwards that you mentioned in another thread "yonks" ago??


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Route*

Hi - yes it can be reversed.

Basically then Calais - Dunkerque - Ostende - Gent - Brussels - Luxembourg - Metz - Chateau Salins - Phalsbourg - Saverne - Molsheim - Obernai - Colmar - Mulhouse - Basle - Lucerne - St Gotthard - Chiasso.

Chiasso is the Swiss/Italian border, from where you can either leave the motorway at Fino Mornasco and follow the signs for Monza, or stick with the motorways and head for Milano and Venice.

I would certainly leave the A4 at "Brescia Est" and run through to Desenzano or Sirmione but rejoin the motorway again. The SS11 is a bit messy between Desenzano and Peschiera but then is OK towards Bussolengo where you will find a huge Auchan Hypermaarket!

I am sure there is an easy way to go toll free from the Milan Ring Road North - the A52 - right to the border, but I think I slipped up as I had to pay the 0.60 euro toll, plus another 1.70 a bit further on. There are two or three junctions in the area so it is a matter of playing about.

Russell


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

_Thanks Russell. So you could do that route in reverse_

I was a bit slow spotting that one - it would take a very long time and you would end up with a crick in your neck!


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Always useful this stuff.

BTW Russell, did you drop in at Bruges over Friday?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

pippin said:


> _Thanks Russell. So you could do that route in reverse_
> 
> I was a bit slow spotting that one - it would take a very long time and you would end up with a crick in your neck!


But, my goodness, wouldn't it test your judder factor !

Glad you're safely back Russell and thanks for another route idea. We've used bits of this route but not all and we're always looking for something different.

Rome and southern Italy in the planner for Easter.....

G


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Russell

Of course perhaps I should have said "outward route! ....or "opposite direction" :lol:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Bruges*



Hampshireman said:


> Always useful this stuff.
> 
> BTW Russell, did you drop in at Bruges over Friday?


I forgot!!!!!

Russell


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Rapide561 said:


> ". . . and you avoid the A25 in the Lille area. This motorway I think is the bumpiest in Europe. . . "
> Russell


I agree, this must be one of the worst stretches of roadway I've come across in Europe


----------



## tviall (May 1, 2005)

*Route to Garda*

I'm heading down to Garda for the first time next September. Any advice on what to see and do once there would be great and also your thoughts on best route there.

I am planning on stopping at Klusserath, Mosel on the way there to pick up some wine from a certain Weingut in town and also pass through Luxembourg so that the Fiat can have a little top up of its own.

From there the obvious route for me was continue either direct to Innsbruck or via Black Forest and pick up Brenner Pass (I like the look of this road and want to give it a try). I am not looking to gun it down to Garda in the shortest time possible. The holiday will last for 3-4 weeks so I was planning 2 stops on the way there to break it up a bit.

Any help would be gratefully received.

Tony


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Sorry Russell- another FSQ :roll: 

Are you suggesting SS11 rather than sticking to A4 for scenic purposes, Toll-free , or both?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*SS11*

Hi

The SS11 is a decent road, partly dualled and is toll free.

It is worth using between Brescia Est and Desnzano or Sirmione. The bit between Sirmione and Peschiera D/G is hopeless. From Pescheira the SS11 runs parallel to the A4 motorway, but it is not dual carriageway.

Russell


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Route to Garda*



tviall said:


> I'm heading down to Garda for the first time next September. Any advice on what to see and do once there would be great and also your thoughts on best route there.


Many of the campsites, around the eastern shore of Garda anyway, are on the bus route to Verona and the bus is a painless way to visit. Some organise trips to the opera and special coaches but we went on the ordinary service bus.

We've stayed twice at Camping Serenella near Bardolino

http://www.camping-serenella.it/

which takes the ACSI card out of season. It's a lakeside site, big but not in your face and quite friendly and very well organised. It's a pleasant lakeside cycle or stroll to either Bardolino or Garda ( lake cruises from both) and the Verona bus stops at the entrance..

G


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: Route to Garda*



tviall said:


> I'm heading down to Garda for the first time next September. Any advice on what to see and do once there would be great and also your thoughts on best route there.
> 
> I am planning on stopping at Klusserath, Mosel on the way there to pick up some wine from a certain Weingut in town and also pass through Luxembourg so that the Fiat can have a little top up of its own.
> 
> ...


Tony, take a look at this site

www.gardalake.it - some suggestions for you.

I really like www.campingbutterfly.eu at Peschiera del Garda. The site is within walking distance of the town centre, a supermarket, boats services, buses and trains. Trains run to Milan, Brescia, Verona and Venice.

In January 2006 I came back from Garda via Innsbruck. If your van is over 3500 kg however, the cost of tolls in Austria may well affect your decision. I have banned myself from Austria for this reason.

If you have a look in the Italy touring section, I have posted details of various routes to and from Garda.

If you want an overnight stop en route, I really like the municipal site at Obernai - www.obernai.fr

Russell


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Thasnks Russell-again


----------

